# New feral kitten, awfully sweet?



## Purring_Kitties (Dec 22, 2012)

I am proud to post this, but still a little weirded out. Jewel, the kitten I have found "outside" a shelter, is currently wondering my living room living the dream. Everyday, when I get home she'll always be waiting at the door, meowing everytime I say her name, allowing me to pet her and carry her around! It makes me really happy. But then I remember I've only rescued her three days ago. I'm just wondering if anybody else has crazily sweet kittens, or if I'm lucky? Am I going to fats with this? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

YOU ARE LUCKY!! You now have a new BFF! I love the name Jewel! She was surely domesticated and not truely feral. If she was, you probably would have a harder time than this. No you are not going too fast, so enjoy it! As I lift my morning coffee cup in a toast to you: Here's to a long and happy life for the two of you together!!


----------



## Purring_Kitties (Dec 22, 2012)

Marcia said:


> YOU ARE LUCKY!! You now have a new BFF! I love the name Jewel! She was surely domesticated and not truely feral. If she was, you probably would have a harder time than this. No you are not going too fast, so enjoy it! As I lift my morning coffee cup in a toast to you: Here's to a long and happy life for the two of you together!!


Awww, thank you. That made my day. Picking her name wasn't hard at all. Her eyes are a nice Jade like misty green, since Jade is a stoney-jewel like, that's how we got to Jewel! Thanks again. I will cherish my moments with her.


----------



## ndiniz (Jun 29, 2009)

You should. Be happy with the situation!


----------



## librarychick (May 25, 2008)

How old is she? Age plays a huge part in how easy they are to tame, under six weeks and it's always been ridiculously easy for me.

That being said it's also a possibility that she was dumped and was never feral. *shrugs* Since there's no real way to find out it's a best guess thing.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Awww she sounds so sweet! She knows shes living the dream! Rescues seem to know and are grateful to the people that save them from certain death. I will raise my diet coke to you this morning!!! You have a big heart and are a wonderful person! Ok, now where the pictures of her!!!!


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

Wonderful but I would also guess that she was not fully feral.


----------



## Purring_Kitties (Dec 22, 2012)

Thanks everyone.  Jewel and I appreciate it. Once I get the photos in my camera, onto my laptop, I'll be happy to share Jewel's adorableness to you all,


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

I'm toasting right now with milk, it's more cat-friendly.  Congrats!


----------



## LaurulFeatherCat (Sep 16, 2011)

I would bet your Jewel was a former pet that was dropped off in front of the ASPCA by a coward who did not want the lecture or fee imposed for those dropping off an unwanted animal. OR, the Diety put Jewel there just for YOU! It is always wonderful when the cat picks YOU.


----------

